# iBook G4 et Livebox inventel



## arno102 (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour et pardon par avance si ma question est naïve ou déjà traitée antérieurement :

Voilà, j'ai offert à mon père un iBook G4 équipé d'une borne Airport Extreme. Il possède par ailleurs une Livebox. 

Ma question est simple : compte tenu de l'équipement du iBook, peut-il se connecter à Internet en Wifi via la Livebox sans autre matériel (du style une borne Airport externe ?? à vrai dire, j'ai regardé la page technique de l'iBook sur apple.fr mais dans la mesure où il mentionne la possibilité de rajouter une borne externe, je vois mal si c'est indispensable ou si ça ferait double emploi avec celle qui est déjà intégrée à l'iBook ?).

Merci beaucoup par avance.


----------



## Daca (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour arno,

Ton bien heureux père (quand on a un fils pareil) n'a besoin de rien d'autre que d'ouvrir son iBook, de se laisser guider par son "Assistant réglages AirPort" (>Utilitaires) et de lire le mode d'emploi de la Livebox.
Condition: la distance entre la Livebox et l'iBook ne doit pas être très grande, pas de murs! L'iBook devrait rester en "contact de vue" avec sa nourrice.
Bonne chance!
Daca


----------



## arno102 (6 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour la réponse. Quant à la configuration, je suis un peu inquiet car j'ai pu lire d'autres fils de discussion décrivant une procédure compliquée de paramétrage de la Livebox 

Par ailleurs, pour le contact "à vue" entre la LB et l'iBook, je suis surpris : avant mon père surfait avec une "palourde orange" (équipée aussi d'aiport interne) et la portée était assez conséquente...


----------



## Daca (6 Octobre 2005)

arno102 a dit:
			
		

> .....pour le contact "à vue" entre la LB et l'iBook, je suis surpri.....



Je ne peux que te parler de mes propres expériences: Livebox et PowerBook séparés d'env. 10 mètres l'un de l'autre, dans deux differentes pièces, la porte ouverte, mais pas de "vue directe" entre les deux amis, mais "seulement" un mur en pierres naturelles (vieille maison) de 60 cm d'épaisseur - et le PB n'a pas capté les ondes de la Livebox!
Possible, que ça marche mieux dans d'autres configurations architecturales....

Ce qui conçerne le paramétrage de la Livebox pour le mode AirPort, il n'y a vraiment aucune  modification "intérieure" a faire. Seule chose: vérifier que la Livebox est sur mode "association" (bouton N° 1 au dos de l'appareil - la diode la plus à gauche doit clignoter). Et, bien sûr, l'ordinateur doit être configuré correctement pour l'Internet.
Si les deux appareils doivent être éloignés plus que la portée de la Livebox le permet, il y a la possibilité (comme je l'ai fait chez moi) d'un courant porteur (CPL) - ça marche très bien! Mais le brachement se fait par la prise Ethernet (ROUGE). Si la rouge est déja occupée par un autre ordinateur, on peut utiliser la prise JAUNE au dessus, qui est normalement destinée à la TV par Internet. Pour changer sa destination, il faut alors changer le paramétrage de la Livebox....mais ça plus tard, si nécessaire...

Cordialement,
Daca


----------



## paradize (6 Octobre 2005)

G un ibook et une livebox inventel, on avait un routeur avant la livebox, on s'en sert pour que le signal soit accentué (10 m de distance entre le routeur et l'ordi) et je capte 3 signals sur 4.. parce que la hotline nous a dit qu'on pouvait pas être à plus de 4 m de la livebox, mais alors quel intérêt pour le wifi ??? Donc les pubs wanadoo sont mensongère, le type qui se connecte dans son arbre là...


----------



## Daca (7 Octobre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> ...mais alors quel intérêt pour le wifi ??? Donc les pubs wanadoo sont mensongère, le type qui se connecte dans son arbre là...



L'intérêt: pouvoir tourner autour de son propre axe, dans son bureau, sans trébucher sur un câble. Voilà. Mais il ne faut pas tourner le dos à la Livebox!
Pub mensongère: comme toutes les pub.

Résultat: La Livebox est surtout un routeur "multimédia": surfer, téléphoner, regarder la télé. 
Pour une utilisation réduite à l'Internet, il suffit un routeur de base (beaucoup moins cher). Et le WiFi est très pratique (pas de câblage) pour les cas où il y a plusieurs ordinateurs dans la même pièce (école/bureau etc.). Sinon.......?

Cordialement,
Daca


----------



## arno102 (7 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour tous ces conseils, on verra bien, je n'offre l'iBook qu'à la fin du mois. 

Sinon, j'ai aussi vu sur le site d'apple des màj airport 4.2 pour Mac OS X 10.4.2. Je ne sais pas si  l'iBook les intégrera mais j'ai lu sur ce même forum qu'existeraient des problèmes liés précisément à cette mise à jour pour la connexion Wifi ? Quelqu'un en sait-il plus ?

Autre question : apparemment, pour configurer la LB Inventel (en saisissant l'adresse 192.xxx.xxx.xxx) il faut IE 5, safari n'étant semble-t-il pas compatible ?? Quid de tout ça ?

Merci encore !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour 

Quelques infos ici .


----------



## arno102 (7 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Quelques infos ici .


 
Merci, mais mon esprit de synthèse est défectueux en cette fin de semaine...:sleep: 

Pour résumer :

- IE5 est-il indispensable ?
- Une installation via cable ethernet (droit, pas croisé !!) est indispensable avant le apsage en Wifi ?

Merci !


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2005)

j'ai installé une livebox hier soir.
la chose a été reglée en 5 minutes. pas de problème de régler via un cable ethernet pour déclencher le wifi. pas d'utilisation de I.E :affraid:
sur ibook G4

le plus long: retrouver mes paramètres de connexion, les trucs en fti/....

mais je pense que je vais la rendre, car j'ai une borne airport express (probablement meilleure en wifi) et je me limite à internet.

*edit :* je viens de voir qu'il pouvait y avoir des différences entre sagem et inventel..:mouais:  ..moi, c'est une sagem, peut-être que ceci explique cela...


----------



## arno102 (7 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai installé une livebox hier soir.
> la chose a été reglée en 5 minutes. pas de problème de régler via un cable ethernet pour déclencher le wifi. pas d'utilisation de I.E :affraid:
> sur ibook G4
> 
> le plus long: retrouver mes paramètres de connexion, les trucs en fti/....


 
Que j'aime ce genre de messages rassurants !  

Concrètement, une fois que tu as retrouvé tes identifiants, ça se passe comment ? tu lances un assistant ou un truc comme ça ? ou tu vas dans réseau puis tcp/ip etc...merci...


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2005)

arno102 a dit:
			
		

> Que j'aime ce genre de messages rassurants !
> 
> Concrètement, une fois que tu as retrouvé tes identifiants, ça se passe comment ? tu lances un assistant ou un truc comme ça ? ou tu vas dans réseau puis tcp/ip etc...merci...


 
regarde mon edit sur inventel/sagem: moi, c'était une sagem (je ne sais pas si ça joue, mais certains semblent le dire)

de mémoire, voici ce que j'ai fait: 
1. débranchage total de airport express (la borne) et le modem existant
1. bis : j'ai ouvert une bière;
2. branchage de la livebox sur le secteur et tel;
2. bis: première gorgée...
3. dans mon menu wifi fichier (l'icone à côté de l'heure dans la barre en haut), le nouveau réseau apparaît déjà...
pas de 3 bis, ça va trop vite... 
reste à configurer la livebox pour se connecter à internet.
4. je lis bêtement les indications du manuel > bidouille simple dans les prefs (pourtant, mon cas n'est pas simple car j'avais déjà enregistré plein de configs différentes avec airport express..)
5. après, depuis safari, il faut taper une adresse ip indiqué dans le manuel, et tu arrives sur la page configuration de ta livebox. En cliquant sur connexion internet, tu peux rentrer tes paramètres de connexion (fti machin + mot de passe), lancer la connexion, sauver les prefs et après, ça roule.


concrètement, la livebox m'a été attribuée sur à une retape commerciale pour passer à 6Mb..j'étais en 2Mb, et je ne vois pas la différence avec l'airport express...

edit : j'ai tout bêtement suvi point par point cela (et rien d'autre, pas de bidouille ethernet...)
http://www.wanadoo.fr/bin/frame2.cgi?u=http%3A//assistance.wanadoo.fr/


----------



## arno102 (7 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 1. débranchage total de airport express (la borne) et le modem existant
> /


 
Ok, je vois. Mais pourquoi parles-tu de "débranchage de airport express" ? mon iBook est équipée d'une borne Airport *Extreme* intégrée...ça change quelquechose ? 

Pardon, questiin inutile, j'avais mal lu l'Edit..pas lu en entier quoi...

Et côté màj Airport, des infos ?


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2005)

arno102 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je vois. Mais pourquoi parles-tu de "débranchage de airport express" ? mon iBook est équipée d'une borne Airport *Extreme* intégrée...ça change quelquechose ?
> 
> Pardon, questiin unutile, j'avais mal lu l'Edit..pas lu en entier quoi...



airport express = borne wifi , ce qui equivaut à la livebox
airport extreme intégré signifie que ton ibook a une carte airport extreme, ce qui lui permet d'accéder aux bornes, aiport express ou livebox


----------



## arno102 (7 Octobre 2005)

Ma confusion vient de la fiche tech. de l'Ibook disponible sur le site apple :

Sans fil(4)Borne d'Accès AirPort Extreme à 54 Mbps intégrée (Wi-Fi 802.11g) ; Bluetooth 2.0+EDR intégré -

-> ils parlent de "borne" et pas de "carte". il se peut donc aussi que les màj ne concernent que les bornes et pas les cartes...


----------



## Daca (7 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ... sur inventel/sagem: moi, c'était une sagem (je ne sais pas si ça joue, mais certains semblent le dire)...[/url]



Notre ancienne Livebox était une Sagem - on l'a paramétré sans problèmes avec Safari (il y a un an).

Notre nouvelle Livebox  est une Inventel - on l'a du paramétrer avec beaucoup de mal (une heure hot-line Wanadoo: la nana était superbement efficace!!) avec IE (il y a une semaine) en mode WiFi.

Problème individuel où général?


----------



## arno102 (7 Octobre 2005)

Daca a dit:
			
		

> Notre nouvelle Livebox est une Inventel - on l'a du paramétrer avec beaucoup de mal (une heure hot-line Wanadoo: la nana était superbement efficace!!) avec IE (il y a une semaine) en mode WiFi.


 
Un de tes précédents messages ne laissait pas entendre de telles diificultés : au final, la bonne méthode est laquelle que je m'en inspire ?


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2005)

juste en passant..
tu dis que ton père possède déjà une livebox? elle fonctionne donc déjà avec un ordinateur...la question de la configuration de la live box n'a peut-être pas lieu d'être, non? ton ibook verra la livebox (juste la config réseau à changer sur ton ibook, comme décrit plus haut)


----------



## arno102 (7 Octobre 2005)

C'est aussi ce que je me disais : à présent la LB tourne sans trop de problème avec un G3 "Palourde"...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

arno102 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la réponse. Quant à la configuration, je suis un peu inquiet car j'ai pu lire d'autres fils de discussion décrivant une procédure compliquée de paramétrage de la Livebox
> 
> Par ailleurs, pour le contact "à vue" entre la LB et l'iBook, je suis surpris : avant mon père surfait avec une "palourde orange" (équipée aussi d'aiport interne) et la portée était assez conséquente...


Sinon avec la livebox il y a un adapatateur wifi usb de livré... et avec ça pas de souci de distance, ça passe dans toute la maison (gros murs de pierres) et on peut surfer sur macgé peinard dans son lit avec la livebox dans le salon. (Mais bon ca fait un petit cordon avec petit boitier qui pend du ibook)


----------



## arno102 (7 Octobre 2005)

Je pensais que l'adaptateur USB n'était pas compatible Mac (même si a priori cette solution ne m'intéressse pas...)


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2005)

si tu es équipé d'une carte airport, et c'est le cas, aucun intérêt à s'emmerder avec un dongle usb. La carte est faite pour cela, et sera très probablement bien plus efficace


----------



## arno102 (8 Octobre 2005)

Une fois que je l'aurais installé, oui ! :love:


----------



## Daca (8 Octobre 2005)

arno102 a dit:
			
		

> Un de tes précédents messages ne laissait pas entendre de telles diificultés : au final, la bonne méthode est laquelle que je m'en inspire ?



...parce que je répondait à ta question qui conçernait la liaison sans fil.
Notre problème consistait en un blocage du paramétrage de la prise jaune (TV) pour un branchement avec un fil Ethernet...

Daca


----------



## Mademoiselle Poux (15 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Sinon avec la livebox il y a un adapatateur wifi usb de livré... et avec ça pas de souci de distance, ça passe dans toute la maison (gros murs de pierres) et on peut surfer sur macgé peinard dans son lit avec la livebox dans le salon. (Mais bon ca fait un petit cordon avec petit boitier qui pend du ibook)



Ah bon il est compatible avec les mac?? Moi ça ne marche pas...  
Comment as tu fait pour l'installer? Merci


----------

